# airport ne possede actuellement pas d'adresse ip



## steppinwarrior (19 Juillet 2007)

bonjour,
j'ai un pc relié en ethernet à ma freebox
j'ai un routeur belkin relié a ma freebox 
je possede un macbook qui est censé se connecter a internet en wifi
or, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant qui apparait : 

airport ne possede actuellement pas d'adresse ip et ne peut se connecter à internet

de temps a autre, j'ai une info bulle qui apparait sur mon pc qui m'indique que j'ai une erreur systeme : conflit d'adresse ip

mon pc obtient automatiquement son adresse ip

j'ai essayé les diagnostics reseau sur le mac ainsi que l'assistant de config mais rien n'y fait...

je ne sais plus quoi faire....

pourriez vous m'aider svp ?
merci


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2007)

steppinwarrior a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai un pc relié en ethernet à ma freebox
> j'ai un routeur belkin relié a ma freebox
> je possede un macbook qui est censé se connecter a internet en wifi
> ...


 
Bonjour

essaie déjà par mettre une ip fixe, à la fois sur le pc et le mac

quelle est l'ip de la freebox ?  si c'est 192.168.1.1, met manuellement 192.168.1.2 pour le pc et 192.168.1.3 pour le mac......

à +


----------



## steppinwarrior (19 Juillet 2007)

merci pour tant de rapidité
par contre ou changer l'ip du mac ?


----------



## Arlequin (19 Juillet 2007)

steppinwarrior a dit:


> merci pour tant de rapidité
> par contre ou changer l'ip du mac ?


 
dans la config réseau

tu sélectionne l'airport, et à la place de "automatique" tu met adresse ip manuelle"

sorry, je ne peux être plus précis car ne suis pas sur mac en ce moment :rose:


----------



## Alycastre (19 Juillet 2007)

steppinwarrior a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai un pc relié en ethernet à ma freebox
> j'ai un routeur belkin relié a ma freebox
> je possede un macbook qui est censé se connecter a internet en wifi
> ...



Qui donne le signal wifi?; Belkin? La box ? Quelle box V4 ou 5 ???


----------



## steppinwarrior (19 Juillet 2007)

ok 
merci encore

Salut Alycastre*
serais tu a proximité de Porquerolles ?
dans ce cas nous sommes de proches voisins (ollioules)
c'est le routeur belkin qui me transmet le signal
ma freebox est v4
merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Juillet 2007)

steppinwarrior a dit:


> bonjour,
> j'ai un pc relié en ethernet à ma freebox
> j'ai un routeur belkin relié a ma freebox
> je possede un macbook qui est censé se connecter a internet en wifi
> ...



D'après ce que tu dis, et si tu n'as pas fait la modification, tu as deux routeurs sur ton réseau, ce qui peut expliquer les conflits d'adresses. Il faut en transformer un des deux en pont en y désactivant la fonction distribution des adresses IP.


----------



## steppinwarrior (19 Juillet 2007)

> D'après ce que tu dis, et si tu n'as pas fait la modification, tu as deux routeurs sur ton réseau, ce qui peut expliquer les conflits d'adresses. Il faut en transformer un des deux en pont en y désactivant la fonction distribution des adresses IP.




mais quel serait le 2eme routeur ?
ma freebox n'est pas configuree en mode routeur
seul mon routeur belkin est censé me permettre de me connecter en wifi

et comment, si j'ai effectivement 2 routeurs, creer un pont ?


----------



## Galphanet (19 Juillet 2007)

steppinwarrior a dit:


> mais quel serait le 2eme routeur ?
> ma freebox n'est pas configuree en mode routeur
> seul mon routeur belkin est censé me permettre de me connecter en wifi
> 
> et comment, si j'ai effectivement 2 routeurs, creer un pont ?


Si ta freebox n'est pas en mode routeur (mais juste modem) c'est bon, tu ne dois rien changer. Autrement fait en sorte que ce soit comme ca.

Récupère l'adresse IP que ton PC ou ton mac obtient et modifie la config. pour une IP manuelle. Tu met l'adresse IP de ton PC (par exemple 192.168.1.54) et dans la config de ton mac tu fais +1 (donc 192.168.1.64 par exemple) et ca devrait aller.


----------



## hippo sulfite (19 Juillet 2007)

steppinwarrior a dit:


> mais quel serait le 2eme routeur ?
> ma freebox n'est pas configuree en mode routeur
> seul mon routeur belkin est censé me permettre de me connecter en wifi
> 
> et comment, si j'ai effectivement 2 routeurs, creer un pont ?



Il me semble que, par défaut, une freebox est livrée avec le mode routeur activée (a vérifier dans les fonctionnalité Optionnelle de ton compte Free.

Le mode routeur c'est la fonction de distribution d'adresses IP dynamiques on parle aussi de serveur DHCP.

Cela n'a rien à voir avec la fonction WIFI. le routeur l'est aussi bien pour l'Ethernet que pour le WIFI.


----------

